# Kudos to Parts Express



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I have to say, these folks are just great.
I was building a set of speakers, but in my home work shop, I could not get the cabinets as perfect as I wished that would sit up in the living room, so I ordered a set of pre made cabinets from Parts Express.

The first set of cabinets had some issues internally and I sent an email note to PE and shock of shocks they answered quite swiftly. I was and am impressed. I did not hear back for a few days and I went about correcting the situation myself, when a second email came in stating that they had pulled a couple new cabinets from storage, checked to ensure there were no problems and wanted to send them to me, freight paid and they also provided me with a freight paid sticker back to them for the old cabinets. WOW.

I let PE know that I had done some work on the cabinets and felt they were ok and let it alone. PE however, did not let it lie, Ms. Smith at PE told me her manager indicated they would still provide me with the new set and no need to return the old ones. 

I am thoroughly impressed by Parts Express and considering I am not a big spender there, if they treat me this good, they will certainly treat EVERYONE equally well. 
Highly Recommended.


----------



## jd371 (Feb 24, 2012)

Couldn't agree more. I've ordered from them numerous times...outstanding service.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for that story Jack... Parts Express is truly a class act company.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

they've always stood by me. I love those guys for speaker needs


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Good to hear they went the extra mile for you Jack!

I too have used them for many things over the course of my build, and they have been spot on every time. Excellent company!


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I have been very satisfied with every order I have had from them, and there have been a bunch. They are very friendly and helpful with returns too.


----------



## Gaugster (Nov 6, 2013)

I couldn't agree more. I put a new sub in my car and in less then two week it blew. Seems like the VC inside exploded or something. Ohmed out fine but made awful racket inside. No viasual damage. Odd for a sealed box that was not over power. 

PE replaced for free and we're very responsive to my questions.


----------



## redrider_99 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love threads like this. It's great to hear some feedback on an otherwise random and unknown website.

Of course I've known about PE for a long time, but when I first ran across them they were just a random site selling speakers of a brand I've never heard for fantastic prices...

Now they're where I think about spending all my free money for cool projects half the time (lots of hobbies for me).

Thanks.


----------

